# hermie ?



## Doja (Jun 7, 2008)

hello fellow tokers. have a question on a plant of mine. i currently have a purple #1 strain growing outdor. somehow the photoperiod was not enough light and it flowered on me. now i started to notice on some of the female flowers male sacs. would a few pollen sacs cause a plant that is 3 ft tall to produce all seeds. if so then i will chop her down unfortunatley because i dont want any seeds. any answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Roken (Jun 7, 2008)

If you have a female plant that is showing some male banannas then it should produce all female seeds. As long as it only knocks up itself and no surrounding females.  I would seperate this one from the rest of the bunch just to make shure no funny bisness happens.  It still will give you some herb to smoke, but that all depends on how many sacs of pollen there are.  If it is idealy on just one branch, then just that branch will show seeds.  Hope this helps, Peace and Love!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> If you have a female plant that is showing some male banannas then it should produce all female seeds. As long as it only knocks up itself and no surrounding females.  I would seperate this one from the rest of the bunch just to make shure no funny bisness happens.  It still will give you some herb to smoke, but that all depends on how many sacs of pollen there are.  If it is idealy on just one branch, then just that branch will show seeds.  Hope this helps, Peace and Love!!!!!!!!
> Roken.


  Man roken, been seeing you popup and give good advice around the forum, but on this,.. you're dead wrong.  "IMO" 
  hermies procreate hermies, and hermies are detrimental and worthless as breeders. 
Read some of the... no everything here-->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=361793

...





> If it is idealy on just one branch, then just that branch will show seeds.  Hope this helps


... sorry, wrong again. Why would only "one branch" produce seeds, if every pistill on the entire plant is exposed to pollen?.. Pollen is _easuly_ transferred by wind, bugs, "you"... ect. 
  IMO, unless it is your ONLY plant, destroy the useless POS. It is sure to further inbreed the "undesirable" hermie tendancy into anything and everything that it touches.


----------



## Doja (Jun 8, 2008)

does the photoperiod fluctuation cause the plant to stress so much that it turned hermie on me? or was this already in its genetics from seed?
thanks


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats a good question Bro I wonder my self. hick should know.


----------



## Brussels (Jun 8, 2008)

Changing of photo periods us unlikely to be a cause for a dual gender plant. Many strains have a genetic predisposition for a high hermi ratio, as well as certain types of stress, at just the right time in development. All causes are not know, of course, but some feel it's most prevelant cause is over inbreeding. Like growing mexi bag weed will always have almost an equal three gender mix. <male, female, and hermi>

I know it's a sad and difficult thing to do, but I've always distroyed any hermorphidite I've encountered.I mean burned them to prevent excaping pollen...B


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2008)

> does the photoperiod fluctuation cause the plant to stress so much that it turned hermie on me? or was this already in its genetics from seed?
> thanks



Photoperiod manipulation is probably the most common form of stess inducing hermaphrodism. IMO"... But "I" believe that the amount of light manipulation required, is relative to the 'genetic' makeup/tendency. 
  As in plants selectively bred from true gender plants, are far less likely to hermie if the photo period is jostled once or twice.


----------



## Roken (Jun 9, 2008)

My bad,you are right Hick!
 I never went into the seeds the plant would create man, Hick is right tho, the hermie tendancy's will show up in the seeds produced by the hermie plant. Stress is the main factor in gone hermie plants, or it could of been a seed which its mother was a hermie,  for you Hick!!.
  I am proud to be a part of this number, and proud of you Hick!. Way to step in there and corrcect myEDITup.  When i breed my own seeds, i take 1 branch to pollinate on the chosen female.  By only pollinating one plants bottom branch, i can still get mostly sensimilla, except the one branch i've pollinated.  This branch is the only one with seeds, ive just done this to my white rhino, kahuna, white satin, puna budder.  I know this is off topic Hick, but just explaining the one branch theory.  Anyhow keep up the good work guy's!!
Roken.


----------



## lemon_breed08 (Jun 9, 2008)

dude i grow hermi every year its weird it sprouts that way its the straion but i grow it and every year i pick off the male part of the plant you get some seeds well a generous amount but you still get good smoke for yourself if its good pot but i saw somewhare that male and hermi plants are produced from a certain part in the grow period when the plant is streessed normally bye a drop in nitrogen so let us know keep us posted


----------



## Growdude (Jun 9, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> dude i grow hermi every year its weird it sprouts that way its the straion but i grow it and every year i pick off the male part of the plant you get some seeds well a generous amount but you still get good smoke for yourself if its good pot but i saw somewhare that male and hermi plants are produced from a certain part in the grow period when the plant is streessed normally bye a drop in nitrogen so let us know keep us posted


 
Ive never heard a drop in N could cause hermi's.

If I was you I would get some new seeds.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Photoperiod manipulation is probably the most common form of stess inducing hermaphrodism. IMO"... But "I" believe that the amount of light manipulation required, is relative to the 'genetic' makeup/tendency.
> As in plants selectively bred from true gender plants, are far less likely to hermie if the photo period is jostled once or twice.


 
I have a question then. What is up with the feminized seed thing?


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> My bad,you are right Hick!
> I never went into the seeds the plant would create man, Hick is right tho, the hermie tendancy's will show up in the seeds produced by the hermie plant. Stress is the main factor in gone hermie plants, or it could of been a seed which its mother was a hermie,  for you Hick!!.
> I am proud to be a part of this number, and proud of you Hick!. Way to step in there and corrcect myEDITup.  When i breed my own seeds, i take 1 branch to pollinate on the chosen female.  By only pollinating one plants bottom branch, i can still get mostly sensimilla, except the one branch i've pollinated.  This branch is the only one with seeds, ive just done this to my white rhino, kahuna, white satin, puna budder.  I know this is off topic Hick, but just explaining the one branch theory.  Anyhow keep up the good work guy's!!
> Roken.


 thanks roken. I completely understand your 'single branch, selective pollination' process.  Pretty easily performed IF you have the pollen captured and can apply it in a controlled manner.  You get the best of both worlds.Able to further procreate your favorite strain or search for exceptional X's, but still enjoy sensi' for the fruits of your labor..


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have a question then. What is up with the feminized seed thing?



If you will go to and research in the link that I provided above, you will find that answer. It's been discussed and hashed over thoroughly. :hitchair: :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

lemon_breed08 said:
			
		

> dude i grow hermi every year its weird it sprouts that way its the straion but i grow it and every year i pick off the male part of the plant you get some seeds well a generous amount but you still get good smoke for yourself if its good pot but i saw somewhare that male and hermi plants are produced from a certain part in the grow period when the plant is streessed normally bye a drop in nitrogen so let us know keep us posted


 
:farm: _Dude, you can prevent those seeds with DUTCH MASTERS REVERSE, by spraying the 1st 3 weeks of flowering.  If you like the seeds, dont bother, but it works well and has saved me picking seeds from my stash.  I dont think it wise to procreate hermies, but if you keep em to yourself it's only an issue with you.  If you like the plant, hermie or not, it's yours to do with as you like, eh._:hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 9, 2008)

Chop it... Burn it... and throw the ashes down the toilet ... hehehehe.... DIE HERMIES!!!!!

Seriously, if this is your only plant, grow it out and smoke it.. but get ya some good beans or a good clone from someone and go from there. )


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> If you will go to and research in the link that I provided above, you will find that answer. It's been discussed and hashed over thoroughly. :hitchair: :hubba:


 
When I clicked your link I get "sorry no matches message"


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> When I clicked your link I get "sorry no matches message"


sorry buddy'. .. type "femminised" into the search feature in the toolbar, at the top of the page

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24022&highlight=femminised
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15147&page=2&highlight=femminised
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24022&highlight=femminised

there are a few relevant ones..


----------

